# CHIQUITA Banana Corp vs. Oil Sands



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

On another thread Toronto.gal suggested we open a discussion on Chiquita's reputed plans to boycott fuel made from the Oil Sands.

Chiquita's president, sensing a possible boycott of Chiquita's products, has promptly issued a press release denying the statements made by an over-zealous vice-president of his company. See "Advice About Our Commitment to the environment; and use of Canadian Oil" on their web site:
http://www.chiquita.com/Home.aspx

Somehow, I don't think it likely that Chiquita currently, or ever in the future, would be fuelling either its banana boats or its 3rd world plantations with Canadian oil. And they don't control which gas stations domestic US & Canadian truckers buy their diesel form. This is another case of a PR flack trying to earn brownie points by declaring their product is "Free From" something it never contained in the first place.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Somehow, I don't think it likely that Chiquita currently, or ever in the future, would be fuelling either its banana boats or its 3rd world plantations with Canadian oil. And they don't control which gas stations domestic US & Canadian truckers buy their diesel form. *This is another case of a PR flack trying to earn brownie points by declaring their product is "Free From" something it never contained in the first place. *


They claim bananas are 99% fat free! Good for people serious about weight watching
these days.
Yup! They are just hopping on the bandwagon pretended to be environ-mentalists
(irony) and in doing so..grabbing some market share from Dole and the other
bannna boat/republic entrepreneurs. Slick marketing/public brainwashing..just like so much of it these days. 

If they were serious, they would get off the oil barrel completely, and run their boats and trucks on natural gas...another energy product that Canada has lots of!....sheesh!..I guess I won't be buying any Chiquita brand bananas with that blue sticker..(subliminal advertising/brainwashing..ugh!) ... in the future..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL9HlDVbs7A&feature=related

Harry Belafonte's trade mark song..
The Banana Boat song

Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink of rum
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Stack banana till de morning come
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Lift six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Beautiful bunch of ripe banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
*Hide the deadly black tarantula*
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Lift six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Banana plantations have their own chickens to worry about...

like the danger of monoculture and sterile plants. 

Idiots, if I was in the banana business I'd be busy protecting myself from that rather than complaining about Canadian oil. 

Excuse my ignorance but as far as I know the pre gas product goes to a couple refineries where it gets mixed together willy nilly. Unless you want to survey each molecule of gas about his origins, you're SOL.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I eat 3 banana's/day min. Today we were in a San Antonio supermarket...I passed on the Chiquita there. Drove 5 more miles to Whole Foods for an acceptable brand.

Was kinda lol that Chiquita caused me to emit extra CO2 due to their stance on heavy oil.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't eat 3/day but for the first time in my life I actually avoided buying a product for an 'idealogical' reason. Call it selfish, but the oil sands have and will do more for me than Chiquita ever will.

Dole for the win. Keep pumping the oil and keep the economy turning.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't know people shop fruits by brand.. thought variety ripeness and price tag would be more important


----------

